# Emulsion Question



## hollykb8503 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has ever used acrylic gel medium for holding their emulsions down better.  I usually put them on metal and sometimes they start peeling off.  Should I use this gel medium?  And if so should I get the Gloss gel medium (think its thicker) or the Matte gel medium?:greenpbl:


----------



## DIRT (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello,  Are you a new alternative junkie?  welcome to the forum.  I  do not know much about the acrylic gel but somebody on here will.


----------



## terri (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Holly, welcome to TPF!  Gloss, matte....it all works the same way, so it's a question of how you like to view your images when it all dries down. I've used the Liquitex medium, matte finish, but that's just because I don't want a high-gloss sheen on my transfers. 

If you're transferring to metal that's more than I've done.  If it's peeling, yeah, stuff like Liquitex can help, especially if the surface doesn't allow for much brayering. It's easy to use, apply with a foam brush or your fingers. 

Would love to see your stuff, post some pics if you can!


----------



## hollykb8503 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you to both of you for responding.  Everyone is so helpful.  Well, I bought both the matte and the regular real goopy stuff.  I don't want a high-gloss sheen to my pix though, so I'll see which one I like better.  I should be getting all of my 8X10 equipment in the next few days (ordered it like a month ago!)  so as soon as I start getting the emulsions down and dried I will try and post them.  Thanks guys.  Talk to ya later.


----------



## DIRT (Jul 21, 2005)

Cant wit to see it.  good luck.


----------

